# [SMB problem?] How can i access my windows workgroup?

## gorbehnare

I have samba installed (i think since i have shared some folders and i can see them from all my windows machines) but i cannot see the windows systems from my gentoo machine. I have tried typing smb: and smb//home/ etc. in the address bar but it gives me errors and i cannot view the windows shared forlders. i keep getting "Protocol not supported: smb". 

I used SUSE before and i thought once you install the samba client and server you can view the network and can share folders with windows systems (at least using the GUI setup provided in SUSE). I have no idea what i'm doing wrong. the funny part is that i have already mapped my shared drive on my Gentto box in all my Windows systems, yet gentoo cannot connect to windows? it's all too confusing for me. any help is appreciated.

----------

## m_spidey

Just outta interest what are you tying the smb:// into?

Cheers

----------

## chris.c.hogan

 *Quote:*   

> I have tried typing smb: and smb//home/ etc. in the address bar but it gives me errors and i cannot view the windows shared forlders. i keep getting "Protocol not supported: smb". 

 

Did you emerge the KDE packages with the samba USE flag active? I'm pretty sure the smb kio slave is in the kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves package. However, you must have "samba" in your USE flags when you install it.

----------

## Tin

You can also try to mount the share manually to test that it works without kde configuration problem.

```
mount -t smbfs -o workgroup=put_your_workgroup_here,username=put_your_windows_username_here \

//your_server/your_share /mnt/your_mounting_point
```

If this one works, indeed it is some kioslave compilation use to adapt.

____________

Tin the gentoobie

----------

## gorbehnare

 *m_spidey wrote:*   

> Just outta interest what are you tying the smb:// into?
> 
> Cheers

 

 :Laughing:  There is this Network Folders icon in KDE that show local network in it (but not samba networks). I used to have a samba network places icon there in SUSE (i have just recently switched to Gentoo) so that's the only way i know to use it. Also in SUSE in Konquerer you have the address bar at the top and you can type smb://home/blah/blah and it brings up the network shared folder. It does not work in Gentoo (at leat for now). 

 *chris.c.hogan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you emerge the KDE packages with the samba USE flag active? I'm pretty sure the smb kio slave is in the kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves package. However, you must have "samba" in your USE flags when you install it.

 

 :Shocked:  well.... i have no clue!!! i just followed the stuff by the book... i'm a total dummy when there is no GUI!!! that's why i have been using SUSE for the past 3 years or so!!! I'm willing to learn tho. is there a way i can find that samba flag thingee out?

 *Tin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Code: 
> 
> mount -t smbfs -o workgroup=put_your_workgroup_here,username=put_your_windows_username_here \ 
> ...

 

I will try that when i get home in a couple of hours. but i have systems (laptops and desktops) coming on and going out of the LAN so i hope i don't have to do that everytime thou   :Laughing: 

----------

## julmust

 *Quote:*   

> ell.... i have no clue!!! i just followed the stuff by the book... i'm a total dummy when there is no GUI!!! that's why i have been using SUSE for the past 3 years or so!!! I'm willing to learn tho. is there a way i can find that samba flag thingee out? 
> 
> 

 

the USE-variable is in /etc/make.conf

----------

## gorbehnare

```
AMDX2LINUX mnt # mount -t smbfs -o workgroup=home,username=ali //192.168.1.107/d /mnt/net

Password: 

AMDX2LINUX mnt # cd net

AMDX2LINUX net # ls

Anime.xls     GAME OF FUTURE INC       My Notebook             Online Purchases           Thumbs.db                           filled out Initial Form.MDI  sim11

CyberLink     GOF Encription Code.txt  My Pictures             RECYCLER                   Torrents                            funlight.pat

Default.rdp   MDG Invoice              My Received Files       ROBOTSAZ Docs              Work Stuff                          htdocs.zip

Document.rtf  My Backups               My Sharing Folders.lnk  School Work                backup of all personal folders.pst  key1.txt

Downloads     My Grades.pdf            My Videos               Software                   d on Portable2                      my resume needs fixing.pdf

Fax           My Music                 O&O                     System Volume Information  desktop.ini                         oemlogo.bmp

```

wow!!!!   ok!!! It works!!!! now what do i do next?

----------

## gorbehnare

julmust

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -pipe -02"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr"

```

ok... obviously i don't see smb or samba listed anywhere. Can this be changed/fixed? can i just add samba to this? 

I should thank you for all your help since i know i'm ignorant when it comes to Linux OS, even thou i have been playing around with it for some time now. I appreciate your patience and all your help.

----------

## chris.c.hogan

The USE variable is introduced in Part 1, Chapter 6 of the installation guide. It's explained in more detail in Part 2, Chapter 2

Basically, open /etc/make.conf as SuperUser in your favorite editor. For example:

```

$ su

Password:

# nano -w /etc/make.conf

```

You should have an entry that looks like:

 *Quote:*   

> USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr"

 

Add samba to that list:

 *Quote:*   

> USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr samba"

 

Save your file and exit (Ctrl X in nano). Now do the following to emerge any changes:

```
# emerge --newuse -D world
```

Restart KDE. Anything offering samba compatibility should now work, including KDE.

----------

## gorbehnare

```
>>> --newuse implies --update... adding --update to options.

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the sys-apps/utempter package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
```

mmm... that did not work. 

```

 # emerge --newuse -D world --pretend

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: lcd4linux-0.10.0

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: app-misc/lcd4linux-0.10.0

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: www-apache/mod_suphp-0.6.1-r2

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: sys-power/apcupsd-3.10.18-r1

>>> --newuse implies --update... adding --update to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/utempter (is blocking sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1)

[blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2)

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r2 [5.4-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r7 [1.8-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227 [20051223] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r2 [2.16.1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r2 [1.3.12-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4 [1.4.3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.1 [1.875d] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1 [4.1.4] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1 [3.4.4-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006a  

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r3 [2.3.5-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.33 [2.20] 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7 [2.59-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p16 [3.0-r12] 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62  

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 [1.03] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r4 [3.80-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.94-r1 [5.2.1-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4 [5.0-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7j [0.9.7e-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2 [0.3-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38-r1 [1.38] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r3 [2.12r-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1 [2.5.4a-r6] 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1  

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.8-r1 [1.2.8] 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6 [1.0.3-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-3.0.0 [2.2.1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r7 [6.8.2-r6] 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.4.2  

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1  

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-212-r3 [207] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17 [1.2.12] 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.13 [0.1.4] 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15 [2.14.1-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1 [2.0.54] 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.14-r8 [1.11.14-r3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-087-r1 [079-r1] 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r9  

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11 [1.0.10] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6 [3.2.5-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.5-r1 [2.8.5] 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.7  

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.10-r1 [1.3.9] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2 [3.7.3] 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.5.1-r1 [0.4.3-r4] 

[ebuild   R   ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r7  

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1 [1.2.1] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.14-r1 [1.13-r1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8  

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.1_p20060430 [7.07.1-r8] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2 [2.1.20] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.8.6 [2.8.5] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.0-r1 [2.0.13-r2] 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.2-r2  

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4 [1.0.2] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.10.3 [1.10.2] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12 [2.8.8] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1 [3.3.4-r8] 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.11  

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.11  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.2-r2  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/setarch-1.8 [1.0] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.1 [3.0-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 [4.0.7-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.7.11 [2.6.25] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.0 [1.00-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5 [3.1.4-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1 [1.15.1] 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.1.4  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15  

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-vorbis-1.2.10-r1  

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5 [2.0.0] 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.2  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3 [5.9] 

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.2.2  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.2  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6 [1.12-r5] 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/vlc-0.8.2-r2  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.0-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r8 [2.7-r7] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.1 [21.9] 

```

that should explain why... somewhere (but like i understand it anyways)   :Rolling Eyes: 

what should be done next?

----------

## chris.c.hogan

Haven't tried updating your system yet huh?   :Smile: 

Take a look at the man page for emerge. You can do this from the command line:

```
man emerge
```

 Or type "man:/emerge" in Konqueror's address bar.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: lcd4linux-0.10.0 
> 
> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: app-misc/lcd4linux-0.10.0 
> ...

 

You have invalid atoms in your package.keywords file. This is because you supplied version information without an operator. Portage wants to know greater than, less than, or equal to. Try adding the "=" sign before each of those entries.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [blocks B     ] sys-apps/utempter (is blocking sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1) 
> 
> [blocks B     ] sys-apps/pam-login (is blocking sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2) 
> ...

 

Unmerge utempter and pam-login. Try emerge --newuse -D world again.

```
emerge --unmerge utempter pam-login && emerge --newuse -D world
```

----------

## gorbehnare

 *chris.c.hogan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unmerge utempter and pam-login. Try emerge --newuse -D world again.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

OOPS!!!! looks like something bad happened!!! 

 *Quote:*   

> Calculating world dependencies ...done!
> 
> [blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2)
> 
> [blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2)
> ...

 

last time i messed with x11 my GUI went and i couldn't fix it up. I'm doing this over SSH now... it looked like something bad happened there at home. Got to get home and see what i have done!!!

----------

## gorbehnare

this is what happened: (sorry, i just post it here since it's going to be hopefully safe here, so by the time i go home i remember what i did)

```

 emerge --unmerge utempter pam-login && emerge --newuse -D world--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: lcd4linux-0.10.0

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: app-misc/lcd4linux-0.10.0

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: www-apache/mod_suphp-0.6.1-r2

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: sys-power/apcupsd-3.10.18-r1

 sys-apps/pam-login

    selected: 3.17

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 sys-apps/utempter

    selected: 0.5.5.6

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

>>> Waiting 5 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

>>> Unmerging in: 5 4 3 2 1 

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/pam-login-3.17...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man8/lastlog.8.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man8/faillog.8.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man5/faillog.5.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/man/man1/login.1.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES/pam_login.mo

<<<        obj /usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/pam_login.mo

<<<        obj /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/pam_login.mo

<<<        obj /usr/share/locale/cs/LC_MESSAGES/pam_login.mo

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/pam-login-3.17/THANKS.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/pam-login-3.17/README.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/pam-login-3.17/NEWS.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/pam-login-3.17/ChangeLog.gz

<<<        obj /usr/share/doc/pam-login-3.17/AUTHORS.gz

<<<        obj /usr/bin/lastlog

<<<        obj /usr/bin/faillog

--- cfgpro obj /etc/pam.d/login

--- cfgpro dir /etc/pam.d

--- cfgpro obj /etc/login.defs

<<<        obj /bin/login

<<<        dir /usr/share/doc/pam-login-3.17

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man8

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man5

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man/man1

--- !empty dir /usr/share/man

--- !empty dir /usr/share/locale/ja/LC_MESSAGES

--- !empty dir /usr/share/locale/ja

--- !empty dir /usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES

--- !empty dir /usr/share/locale/fr

--- !empty dir /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES

--- !empty dir /usr/share/locale/de

--- !empty dir /usr/share/locale/cs/LC_MESSAGES

--- !empty dir /usr/share/locale/cs

--- !empty dir /usr/share/locale

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !empty dir /etc

--- !empty dir /bin

>>> Unmerging sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6...

No package files given... Grabbing a set.

<<<        obj /usr/sbin/utempter

<<<        obj /usr/lib64/libutempter.so.0.5.5

<<<        obj /usr/include/utempter.h

<<<        obj /usr/bin/utmp

<<<        sym /usr/lib64/libutempter.so.0.5

<<<        sym /usr/lib64/libutempter.so.0

<<<        sym /usr/lib64/libutempter.so

--- !empty dir /usr/sbin

--- !empty dir /usr/lib64

--- !empty dir /usr/include

--- !empty dir /usr/bin

--- !empty dir /usr

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: lcd4linux-0.10.0

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: app-misc/lcd4linux-0.10.0

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: www-apache/mod_suphp-0.6.1-r2

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: sys-power/apcupsd-3.10.18-r1

>>> --newuse implies --update... adding --update to options.

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

!!! Error: the <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 package conflicts with another package.

!!!        both can't be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

AMDX2LINUX ali # emerge --unmerge utempter pam-login && emerge --newuse -D world --pretend

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: lcd4linux-0.10.0

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: app-misc/lcd4linux-0.10.0

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: www-apache/mod_suphp-0.6.1-r2

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: sys-power/apcupsd-3.10.18-r1

--- Couldn't find utempter to unmerge.

--- Couldn't find pam-login to unmerge.

>>> unmerge: No packages selected for removal.

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: lcd4linux-0.10.0

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.use: app-misc/lcd4linux-0.10.0

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: www-apache/mod_suphp-0.6.1-r2

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: sys-power/apcupsd-3.10.18-r1

>>> --newuse implies --update... adding --update to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xproto-7.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXau-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-wm/twm-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4)

[blocks B     ] <=x11-base/xorg-x11-6.9 (is blocking x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.5-r2 [5.4-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.8-r7 [1.8-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20060227 [20051223] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.16.1-r3 [2.16.1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.13-r3 [1.3.12-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.4 [1.4.3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.1 [1.875d] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.4-r1 [4.1.4] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r1 [3.4.4-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.13 [0.1.4] 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2006a  

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.6-r4 [2.3.5-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.33 [2.20] 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r2  

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-3.2 [3-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r7 [2.59-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] app-shells/bash-3.1_p16 [3.0-r12] 

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.62  

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05 [1.03] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.9.6-r2 [1.9.6-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/make-3.80-r4 [3.80-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.94-r1 [5.2.1-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.1_p4 [5.0-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7j [0.9.7e-r2] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.3.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.5  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.0.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/setxkbmap-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.1  

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.10-r2 [2.1.9-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-4.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-4.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.3.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86miscproto-0.9.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86misc-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/liblbxutil-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dmxproto-2.2.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.2.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.5  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.13.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdmx-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/fontcacheproto-0.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.1.0-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/bdftopcf-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-alias-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-misc-misc-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-cursor-misc-1.0.0  

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.3-r6 [1.0.3-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.17-r1 [4.13] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.7  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/resourceproto-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXres-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.8  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/evieext-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.2.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/mesa-6.4.2-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.1.10  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xclock-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.2-r6  

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2 [0.3-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.38-r1 [1.38] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r3 [2.12r-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/libutempter-1.1.2.1  

[ebuild     U ] x11-terms/xterm-215 [207] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.1.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.0.2-r7  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-1.0.0.5  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-100dpi-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] app-doc/xorg-docs-1.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xhost-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXxf86dga-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-adobe-utopia-type1-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.0.1.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.7  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-fonts/font-bh-type1-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.3  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.0.4  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freeglut-2.4.0  

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/glut-1.0  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/mesa-progs-6.4.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.1  

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 [6.8.2-r6] 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.4.2  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17 [1.2.12] 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r5  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.15 [2.14.1-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/portage-2.1-r1 [2.0.54] 

*** Portage will stop merging at this point and reload itself,

    recalculate dependencies, and complete the merge.

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r5 [2.86-r3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.11.15-r3 [1.11.14-r3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-087-r1 [079-r1] 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.16-r11  

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.11 [1.0.10] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.6 [3.2.5-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/DBI-1.50 [1.48] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.9 [2.8.5] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-3.0.0 [2.2.1] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-0.9.12 [0.9.7] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/apr-util-0.9.12 [0.9.7] 

[ebuild     U ] net-www/apache-2.0.58 [2.0.55-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r1 [2.5.4a-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-1.3.11-r2 [1.3.9] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r7 [6b-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/tiff-3.8.2-r1 [3.7.3] 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/poppler-0.5.1-r1 [0.4.3-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.12 [1.2.8] 

[ebuild     U ] net-print/cups-1.1.23-r8 [1.1.23-r7] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.2.2-r1 [1.2.1] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/lcms-1.14-r1 [1.13-r1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.4-r8  

[ebuild     U ] app-text/ghostscript-esp-8.15.1_p20060430 [7.07.1-r8] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.21-r2 [2.1.20] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/glib-2.8.6 [2.8.5] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/dbus-0.61-r1 [0.60-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/eject-2.1.0-r1 [2.0.13-r2] 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.2-r2  

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/cairo-1.0.4 [1.0.2] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.10.3 [1.10.2] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.8.12 [2.8.8] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.6-r1 [3.3.4-r8] 

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.8.11  

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.8.11  

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.2-r2  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/setarch-1.8 [1.0] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.1 [3.0-r2] 

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8762  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.15-r2 [4.0.7-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/xfsprogs-2.7.11 [2.6.25] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.1.3 [1.00-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r1 [3.1.4-r4] 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.15.1-r1 [1.15.1] 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.1.4  

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r15  

[ebuild  N    ] media-plugins/xmms-vorbis-1.2.10-r1  

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/dhcpcd-2.0.5 [2.0.0] 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha10 [2.01.01_alpha07] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/lm_sensors-2.10.0 [2.9.2] 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.2  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-6.3 [5.9] 

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gnupg-1.4.4 [1.4.2.2] 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.2  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/ivman-0.6.11 [0.6.8] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.12-r6 [1.12-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.8.4a-r1 [0.8.2-r2] 

[ebuild     UD] media-video/mplayer-1.0_pre8 [1.0.20060415] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-394 [385_p4-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.8-r2 [2.6.0-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/slocate-2.7-r8 [2.7-r7] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.2 [21.9] 

[ebuild     U ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.1-r1 [1.2.1] 

```

----------

## Kaddy

first off, do this:

```
emerge --sync && emerge shadow libutempter && emerge -C xorg-x11 && emerge -DuN world
```

on a side note, smbfs is out of date, you should try and use -t cifs instead of -t smbfs just make sure that you have ti built into your kernel.

----------

## chris.c.hogan

x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 was recently marked stable. You're running a stable profile, so it's available as an upgrade. Read  Migrating to Modular X HOWTO before upgrading.

----------

## gorbehnare

 *Kaddy wrote:*   

> first off, do this:
> 
> ```
> emerge --sync && emerge shadow libutempter && emerge -C xorg-x11 && emerge -DuN world
> ```
> ...

 

I tried this and something failed in the middle and the thing doesn't boot properly anymore. It gets some critical errors and says something about it failing to fix it and it won't do anything after that (i get a black screen and i can type and press enter and space indefenitely). 

we (me and my brother) are going to format the HDD and install the entire thing from scratch again (another 3 weeks of work).   :Crying or Very sad:  I gave p on SUSE after 3 years, now i'm thinking maybe this is not for me either! this is so bloody complicated that drives me nuts.

----------

## chris.c.hogan

A lot of people are having problems with the X11 update. However, on the whole, I'd say it's going better than the last time GCC had a major update. It's a lot of work to get a system up and running. It really sucks when you find yourself needing to rebuild it all. I've had to do it a couple of times, especially in the beginning. However, I still think it's worth it. I have a system that I understand and I've learned a lot about what my system is doing, and why.

That said, you switched from SuSE to Gentoo. Why? I know what my reasons were. My software is up to date, rather than running back-ports of security updates, I can find settings in standard locations without a message telling me not to edit them, I don't have strange software installed that I don't need (I still don't know why evolution (an email program) depended on the ieee1394 library (functions for camcorders)). I say the best reason I've stuck with Gentoo is that I have a system that I built and understand. Now, those are my reasons. What are yours?

One bit of advice I can give, read the documentaion. Gentoo has some of the best documentaion I've come across. Everytime a major update comes along, the main page gives a warning about it along with links on how to get through it. I've heard people describe Gentoo as being easy because all you need to do is cut and paste from the manual. I think you know better. It does take some understanding of the system is order to run it.

In the end though, it's worth it. I wish you luck in your second attempt.

----------

## chris.c.hogan

Had a thought...

 *Quote:*   

> I tried this and something failed in the middle and the thing doesn't boot properly anymore. It gets some critical errors and says something about it failing to fix it and it won't do anything after that (i get a black screen and i can type and press enter and space indefenitely). 

 

Try holding down <Ctrl><Alt> and hitting <F1>. I might just be X that's crashing while the rest of your system is fine. Let me know and we can go from there...

----------

## gorbehnare

 *chris.c.hogan wrote:*   

> Had a thought...
> 
>  *Quote:*   I tried this and something failed in the middle and the thing doesn't boot properly anymore. It gets some critical errors and says something about it failing to fix it and it won't do anything after that (i get a black screen and i can type and press enter and space indefenitely).  
> 
> Try holding down <Ctrl><Alt> and hitting <F1>. I might just be X that's crashing while the rest of your system is fine. Let me know and we can go from there...

 

Thanks for the tip, but a bit too late. we have formatted the thing already, and today is the 3rd day into the installation (me and my bother have only a few hours a day to spend at the system seperately) as of this morning at 4:00am i'm not into the graphical mode yet. I'm hoping tonight it will finish (i have a 9 hour full-time job too). the sql and php stuff i think i can do over SSH.

----------

## gorbehnare

OK... I finally managed to get things going here with the new installation. This time the samba useflag is there, and i have a shared folder in Samba and i can see it from my windows computers. Again i don't know how to surfe the local network from the Gentoo box. smb:// returns "Protocol Not supported" in KDE. 

There must be something i'm missing!!!!

----------

## Kaddy

make sure that you have the SAMBA USE flag set

also check out the samba howtos found here, it is just a 'how to connect via UNIX client' thing

----------

## chris.c.hogan

I admit that I rarely connect from Linux to Windows. It's generally the other way around.

I just gave this a try on my system. "smb://" returned a "Malformed URL" error. However, "smb:/" worked like a charm.

This may be relative as well:

```

emerge -pv kdebase-kioslaves

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.3  USE="arts hal ldap samba xinerama -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdehiddenvisibility -openexr" 0 kB

```

----------

## Kaddy

make sure that you have something like this in /etc/samba/smb.conf

```
[global]

workgroup = WKG

netbios name = MYNAME

[share1]

path = /tmp

[share2]

path = /my_shared_folder

comment = Some random files
```

then you should just be able to connect like this

\\MYNAME/my_shared_folder

in windows

----------

## HTS

NOTE: you also need samba file system support in the KERNEL

----------

